# Why is the LGB 90 deg crossing not even on all sides



## Blk69 (Dec 6, 2009)

Just picked up a LGB 90 deg crossing and two of the rail sections are longer then the others? Makes it so one of the crossing routes is slightly longer then the other. I am sure their is a reason for this, just wonder what it is?


----------



## BigRedOne (Dec 13, 2012)

It's so it fits in different track configurations.

For instance, you can combine two of them a number of ways to cross parallel tracks, depending on the track spacing.


----------



## Blk69 (Dec 6, 2009)

Hate to say anything negative about someone product, but the LBG crossing was far superior to the Aristocraft version. LGB metal center, Aristo plastic.... if you are running track power go LGB.


----------



## Blk69 (Dec 6, 2009)

Looked on line and LGB didn't offer any explanation. Multiple crossing would make sense. Would think more applications where all the section the same length would be more common?

I have to get the dermal out the make my crossing work.


----------



## Garratt (Sep 15, 2012)

The two short ends together go between 1100 and 1300 curve spacing.
The other option of a short and a long together and two longs together give different track spacing options. 

http://mediencms.maerklin.de/media.php/de/produkte/sondereditionen/lgb-tracksystem-160_large.jpg

Andrew


----------



## BigRedOne (Dec 13, 2012)

You need to combine one long end to match R1 + R2 spacing. I think combining one of the options for short ends will fit the passing siding configuration of an R1 switch immediately followed by an R1 curve (without the 52 mm piece in between, that yields the R1 + R2 spacing of roughly 185 mm.)

This is the correct configuration to match R1 + R2 parallel tracks:


LGB crossings-1 by BigRedOne45mm, on Flickr


----------



## Garratt (Sep 15, 2012)

OK, the LGB diagram is incorrect then. It suggests otherwise.
I once measured two R1 turnouts put together and they created a track spacing of 165mm which would probably be the same as the spacing if you had two 90 degree crossovers together with their short ends.

No mention of 90 degree crossings but this is a good LGB track reference.
http://www.gbdb.info/data/expertenanleitung/LGB/0028E.pdf

150mm, 165mm and 185mm are the possible spacing with LGB track geometry.
I presume the difference in the 90 degree crossover end length is about 20mm.
A spacing of 205mm is also possible using small track sections which would be correct if the two long ends are put together. 

Andrew


----------



## Emperor (Nov 16, 2012)

So what tracks i need to make each side of the cross equal???


----------



## BigRedOne (Dec 13, 2012)

Can you attach a track plan or drawing of what you're trying to achieve?


----------



## Emperor (Nov 16, 2012)

BigRedOne said:


> Can you attach a track plan or drawing of what you're trying to achieve?


Im trying to get a cross with all the sides with the same size, like this one


----------



## BigRedOne (Dec 13, 2012)

Right, I understood you wanted an equal crossing. I was asking why you thought you needed one?

The LGB crossing will work to accommodate a variety of parallel track spacing - so one track can cross two tracks adjacent to each other.

Once you get beyond that specific situation, it won't matter how long each leg of the crossing is.

If you are looking to make a small figure eight with sectional track and the crossing, you'll need some short pieces to make it work. Even when track geometry isn't perfect, there's some give in the joiners.


----------



## Emperor (Nov 16, 2012)

BigRedOne said:


> ....you'll need some short pieces to make it work. Even when track geometry isn't perfect, there's some give in the joiners.


And what are those tracks?...


----------



## BigRedOne (Dec 13, 2012)

Here's one solution. This calls for:

18 pc R1 curve
4 pc 300 mm straight
4 pc 150 mm (one is shown as two 75 mm piece in the picture)
3 pc 75 mm straight
1 pc 52 mm straight

It is not aligned perfectly in the software, but that is common even in situations where the track geometry is intended to be correct. This is within the flexibility of the joiners.

I've also lined up all the short options to the left. Although they are expensive (all are equal to the cost of 300 mm sections), I find a box of each are handy.


----------

